# New Panicky Fish Owner



## Quinzeela (May 18, 2011)

I set up my tank last Thursday so i've had the filter running since then and then I bought and added my fish yesterday. My tank is only small as it's for beginners, i think it's 15 litres. I added the Aqua Safe stuff to make the water okay for the fish but i can't help but worry. 

I have an small Calico Oranda goldfish but he doesn't seem very happy. I got some fish food pellets with the tank but he won't seem to eat them (and i don't want to try too much in case it starts to infect the water). Should I buy flakes and try those or just wait a little? Keeping in mind I only got him yesterday and I'm hoping it's just because he's not used to his tank yet. 

He's swimming around happily now but at times he'll go into the little rock ornament which is slightly hollow in a part of it and he'll just lay in that. Is this normal? I don't want to end up killing him from ignorance  I know fish like to hide and do so within the first few days of getting them but it just worries me because hes just lays in the hollow bit at the back of the rock 

Any advice or comments would be much appreciated


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

he isnt very happy propobaly because you didnt let your tank cycle yet, heres some info on the nitrogen cycle

The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello,Beth!To put it simply,your tank is to small for your oranda.he should be in no less than thirty gallons,just for himself.Goldfishes are very dirty little fishes and produce tons of waste.But for now,you will need to be doing daily waterchanges until you can get him a larger setup,or return him for something more suited to such a small space.How did you acclimate him?Meaning did you just float the bag and let him go?He could be suffering from stress due to water params being much different.In the future,I suggest you drip acclimate any new fish you buy.This is very easy to do,and even though it takes a little time,it pays off well in the end.What type of filter or aeration do you have for him?He will need an airstone to provide oxygen in the wter.Cold water fish have more dissolved oxygen in their water,therefore are prone to lack of oxygen more than many tropicals.He may not be eating because the size of the tank and stress.Give him a few days.Many new fish are too stressed to eat.I highly suggest if you want to keep him,and cannot afford a larger tank just yet to go get a plastic tote of about twenty gallons.You will need a cycled tank for his well being and yours as well, because otherwise this will seem more like a chore than anything.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Very good advice from majerah1. The tank you have is just under 4 gallons (US) which makes it a very small tank, a goldfish won't be happy in it. It's hard to find fish suitable for that sized tank but if you choose carefully you have a few options. If you add a small heater it would be a great tank for a betta or it could be a shrimp tank. Red cherry shrimp are really cool to watch.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with snail. Shrimp are awesome! I've got red cherry shrimp and they never fail to amuse me! So cute and always busy busy busy!


----------

